# Enrique Krauze article: What Mexico's President Must Do



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Your thoughts on this article published today in the New York Times are very welcome:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/11/o...p-span-region&WT.nav=c-column-top-span-region


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

From the article linked above:



> Although most Mexicans may not support so extreme a demand as resignation, the popularity level of the president has sunk quite low, and not only because of the slow response to this atrocious crime.


I don't know what the "favorability" rating is for the President (if there is such a number generated by public opinion polls), but let's not forget that he ascended to the Presidency with just 38% (as I recall) of the popular vote. Many people are unhappy with him, because they didn't want him as their President in the first place and they'd continue to be against him no matter the issue IMO.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Pretty much a filler piece IMO. Jumped around mentioning lots of things. It's all up in the air and he may be a_ lame duck_


The Police Reform Plan by Mexico's President is Unconvincing



> nSight Crime Analysis
> 
> In light of these crises, Peña Nieto suddenly looked like the stereotypical dinosaur of the Institutional Revolutionary Party (PRI), with allegations of corruption and apparent disregard for mass killings involving the security forces and government officials. His initiative -- which followed weeks of silence from the Presidency, occasionally broken by a few ineffectual statements -- is an attempt to repair the damage to Peña Nieto's image.
> 
> ...


They have started dismantling/disarming Municipio Police in Jalisco as of yesterday as this state is one of the 4 most corrupt. Article is in Spanish but here's part



> The disarmament of the municipal police in Jalisco began yesterday, with the corporation of the town of Cocula and Casimiro Castillo, to make way for the creation of the single state police, which was reported by the state government through its account Twitter officer.
> 
> Thus, the state serves the call made by President Enrique Peña Nieto, that Jalisco is one of the first four states to disappear municipal police.
> 
> State forces conducted the disarmament of the elements of municipal corporations, based on the attribution having the Attorney General's Office (FGE) to grant and revoke licenses to carry and use firearms.


Casimiro Castillo / Distrito18 Jalisco


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

This line in the Krauze article is the most poignant:
"...a greater professionalization of all services connected with the rule of law, from criminal investigation to the courts and prisons."

I believe that "a greater professionalization" would include better wages, improved training and, most important, transparent oversight. However; in order to pull this off, Mexico will also need to take more steps toward improved tax collection.

In fact, improved tax collection might be a key element in all of this. Let's not forget that Al Capone was finally brought to justice not for his crimes of murder, corruption and illegal trafficking but for tax evasion.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

From "Forbes" on December 11, 2014, "Mexico Among The World's Most Corrupt Nations In 2014, New Report Says" by Dolia Estevez.

Mexico Among The World's Most Corrupt Nations In 2014, New Report Says - Forbes


"“The clearest example of corruption in Mexico at the moment seems to be President Peña Nieto himself,” wrote Francisco Goldman, in his “Crisis in Mexico” series for The New Yorker. “He cannot credibly explain how a relatively young civil servant from a middle-class family has managed to accumulate as much wealth as he has.”

A President should set an example for the rest of his nation. Disclosing how he accumulated his wealth would be a proper start!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

michmex said:


> A President should set an example for the rest of his nation. Disclosing how he accumulated his wealth would be a proper start!


As if that's ever going to happen . . .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> … It's all up in the air and he may be a_ lame duck_…


Since Mexican presidents can only serve one term, you could say they are lame ducks the day they take office. However, Peña Nieto's term runs until 2018, so it seems like he still has some time if he is serious about doing something.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Originally Posted by michmex View Post

A President should set an example for the rest of his nation. Disclosing how he accumulated his wealth would be a proper start!


Isla Verde said:


> As if that's ever going to happen . . .


Obviously cagey investments! What else could it be? Perhaps his investment advisor should take out ads on TV for his firm:

"Give me five minutes, and I’ll explain how I helped Enriqueto enriquecerse. And I can help you!"


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

michmex said:


> From "Forbes" on December 11, 2014, "Mexico Among The World's Most Corrupt Nations In 2014, New Report Says" by Dolia Estevez.


Of the countries in which the populace views its public sector more corrupt than Mexicans do (about their country) ... there is Ecuador, a possible relocation country somewhat promoted on this forum by one of the contributors.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

michmex said:


> From "Forbes" on December 11, 2014, "Mexico Among The World's Most Corrupt Nations In 2014, New Report Says" by Dolia Estevez.
> 
> Mexico Among The World's Most Corrupt Nations In 2014, New Report Says - Forbes
> 
> ...


Well, apparently EPN has set quite an example, at least in the area of real estate purchases. 

From the "Wall Street Journal", December 11, 2014 by Juan Montes,

"Mexico’s finance minister bought a home (Oct 2012) from a prominent government contractor who is at the center of influence-peddling allegations roiling President Enrique Peña Nieto ’s administration, documents viewed by The Wall Street Journal show."

"By Jan. 31, 2014, a few months into office, Mr. Videgaray paid off the entire debt with a single payment ($7.5 million MXN Pesos), records show. “For financial reasons, I decided to prepay the loan as fast as I could.”"

Mexico Finance Minister Bought House From Government Contractor - WSJ

Except for about 5 years his work has been in either government positions or in the PRI.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Since Mexican presidents can only serve one term, you could say they are lame ducks the day they take office. However, Peña Nieto's term runs until 2018, so it seems like he still has some time if he is serious about doing something.


That gives him another 3 - 4 years to quadruple his personal fortune.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

HolyMole said:


> That gives him another 3 - 4 years to quadruple his personal fortune.


Only quadruple? Most other Mex prezes would call him a piker for that.


----------

